# shiatsu cyclops



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Almost finished. He's on a motion sensor and I haven't decided on sound or lighting from the front. Still have 32 days to finish all of these projects right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a different look - having only one central eye certainly adds to the creep factor on one of these props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellant!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is a ugly thing! I mean that in the nicest of ways. Very cool prop!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments. I hit the jackpot on shiatsus. Found 2 at once at a thrift store. My new fave prop to make. One down 3 to go.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I realllly like him!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

are they back massagers or he neck massager ones? or does it matter?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lots of fun


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice one! Be sure to share the rest, too! Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the action in that. nice job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice to see an ol cyclops for a change, a cyclpos deserves some prop status also,not just the skeletons and zombies all the time. Nice work.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Fright Yard said:


> are they back massagers or he neck massager ones? or does it matter?


I guess they could be used for both, but typically it's a neck massager that has the two rotating posts.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I used the neck massager type. Cyclops was with two posts used. This new one is a bit violent. I have tried everything to calm him down. May be a great Psycho Sam but I was putting this one in the cemetery as a grave guy. If he can't be settled down I may have to rethink it. We want to scare kids not knock them out!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That reminds me of old school dark rides for some reason. Very cool looking!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

everyone now 1 and 2 and 1 and 2 - LOL - place him in a shrub that will scare em. Nicely done - Love the cyclops is that a mask or did you make it.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. WHAT 32 days left I have to get off this computer and in the work shop


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He is cool


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job on both props. I really like the fast motion shiatsu massager. I'm sure a few parents wouldn't mind their kids getting knocked out for one night.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

housedragonmom said:


> I used the neck massager type. Cyclops was with two posts used. This new one is a bit violent. I have tried everything to calm him down. May be a great Psycho Sam but I was putting this one in the cemetery as a grave guy. If he can't be settled down I may have to rethink it. We want to scare kids not knock them out!


You might consider adding a larger PVC opening on the bottom of the post, and tightening the plumbers tape. The larger opening will allow more free movement between the shiatsu and PVC which means less torque, and the tightened plumbers tape will restrict the range of motion.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The two of them look great!!!! Nice job, the second one really is rock-in-rolling but it looks cool. As for knocking out the TOT's, that just reminds them not to get to close to your props, they should learn fast!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks and moves GREAT!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Is a very cool prop ... and the one eye just fits this guy!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool prop!


----------

